# Alternatives to Irish Life Be Fit 2



## horusd (1 Nov 2019)

I'm currently on this policy and have done some research online at HIA and Dermot Goode's Total Health Cover.  I've narrowed down options to: 1. Be Fit 4D Health 2 , and what seems to be a leader, Laya Control Create 300.   I'm inclined to the last one based on costs and cover, but would appreciate any feedback on the choices before I commit to one or other.


----------



## snowyb (9 Nov 2019)

horusd,

I would lean towards Laya Control 300 Create, but I would include Laya Simplicity in the comparison.  Simplicity has a cap on the private hospital excess
per year of 100 x 2 for all private admissions, regardless of how many in a year.  Control 300 Create has an admission excess of 300 per admission in 
a private hospital.  Also, I would choose Laya because of the full orthopaedic cover in a private/hi-tech hospital,  a 2000 co-payment applies to Irish Life
plans.  
Note;  Simplicity plan reduced in price on 2 November 2019 to 1267pa.  So if you renewal date was 1 Nov 2019,  I would ask to switch renewal date
to 2 Nov to avail of the lower price.  
Control 300 Create is slightly better if day to day cover is important to you, as it has a 1 euro excess for everyday medical expenses.
Simplicity has a 100 excess for day to day cover.  Both very good plans worth considering with full cover for a private room in a private hospital.

https://www.hia.ie/comparison-tool/...jayI6ZmFsc2UsInBsYW5fZGV0YWlsX2lkIjotMX19XQ==

If full cover for a private room in a private hospital is not a necessity,  the following plans have semi-private room cover in private hospitals and 
worth considering.  Details in the following link;

https://www.hia.ie/comparison-tool/...jayI6ZmFsc2UsInBsYW5fZGV0YWlsX2lkIjotMX19XQ==

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## horusd (12 Nov 2019)

Thanks so much for the review Snowyb, really, really helpful.  I'm always a bit dubious , probably like everyone not in Health Insurance, to take a stab at doing this for myself!


----------

